
THE GOOGLE CLIPS CAMERA PUTS AI BEHIND THE LENS - perseusprime11
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/4/16405200/google-clips-camera-ai-photos-video-hands-on-wi-fi-direct
======
hirundo
What could go wrong? That's not creepy at all. This is fine.

